# Is This Odd Behavior For A Cat? - Hiding Food



## Lee (Sep 25, 2021)

Never had a cat do this before. If he does not quite finish his wet food Riley hides his plate and he certainly gets enough to eat.

I feed him on the area rug and he flips the rug over the food ewwwww

Theory anyone? 

Anyone with a dog have it do this?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 25, 2021)

Yes dogs do that and children do that and feral cats do that and, well, my husband does that-not the rug thing but the hiding food thing.  Mostly though he hides the food in his big stomach.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a cat who tries to cover food. It's just an instinctual or odd behavior they do. He paws at the water bowl before he drinks too. I keep their food and water bowls on newspaper.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

Lee said:


> Is This Odd Behavior For A Cat?


Is this a rhetorical question?  In my experience much of cat behavior is... well odd.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 25, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I have a cat who tries to cover food. It's just an instinctual or odd behavior they do. He paws at the water bowl before he drinks too. I keep their food and water bowls on newspaper.


My cat would try to cover the food she didn't like.


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I have a cat who tries to cover food. It's just an instinctual or odd behavior they do. He paws at the water bowl before he drinks too. I keep their food and water bowls on newspaper.


Uh......if your cat is trying to cover food, it's his way of telling you what he thinks of it.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 26, 2021)

My cats never did this (they have all gone to cat heaven now). I would cut down on the wet food to just enough so that he eats it all. I always left a little (hard) dry food out in case he wanted a snack later.


----------



## Lara (Sep 26, 2021)

My dog (Beagle) will sometimes cover up a cherished treat he's been given, in blankets or other covers and then go back to it later. My guess would be that they just don't want anyone else to get it (especially if there is another pet in the house) and they enjoy the natural God-Given-Instinct of "storing-food" much like squirrels do for winter.


----------

